# Catfish Fillets!!



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2013)

*Catfish Fillets!!* (Not Smoked)

I decided to forget the high calorie breading on these, and go right to the KISS method.

I soaked the fillets in salt water for 5 or 6 hours.
Then rinsed them real good, and patted them dry.

Then put a bunch of Butter in the pan, and got things going.
I couldn't get them all in one pan, so I did two batches.

Once they were about half way done, all I did was sprinkle a good amount of "Old Bay" seasoning on both sides.

Removed when they had a little browning on the outside, and were soft all the way through.

Salt & Pepper to taste while eating.

*Can't get any easier than that!*

Catfish has always been my favorite eating fish!

Thanks for looking,
Bear




Soaking to get blood out:



Patting to dry:



C'mon, tighten up in there---Make your buddy smile!!!



Half way done:



Now we're gettin' there:



Bear's first helping (Sandwich Spread for tarter sauce):



Closer Look:


__________________


----------



## shoneyboy (Apr 4, 2013)

Bearcarver, try smoking them....They are ssssooooo good smoked !!!! ShoneyBoy


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> Bearcarver, try smoking them....They are ssssooooo good smoked !!!! ShoneyBoy


I'm planning to---Soon as I'm able.

Bear


----------



## turnandburn (Apr 4, 2013)

im with ya bear! nobody in my family likes catfish, except me, just means more for me, especially when i come home with a couple 45-60lb'ers..im a catfish adorer!!..haha..


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like you had a good supper!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 4, 2013)

That looks fantastic Bear!

I love catfish.  Did you catch it yourself?

Bill


----------



## sound1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks awesome...Glad to see you're eating healthy.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 4, 2013)

YUMMY Looks great!!!! I prefer no breading and those would hit the spot.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> im with ya bear! nobody in my family likes catfish, except me, just means more for me, especially when i come home with a couple 45-60lb'ers..im a catfish adorer!!..haha..


Mrs Bear doesn't eat any kind of fish or seafood.

LOL---We don't have Catties that big around here!!!

Bear


Woodcutter said:


> Looks like you had a good supper!


Thanks!!

Bear


PGSmoker64 said:


> That looks fantastic Bear!
> 
> I love catfish.  Did you catch it yourself?
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill !!

Nowadays my Son supplies me with all of my fish.

Taught him everything I know.

Good kid (41 years old)----He even fillets them for me!!

Bear


Sound1 said:


> Looks awesome...Glad to see you're eating healthy.


Thanks Buddy!!

Bear


SmokinHusker said:


> YUMMY Looks great!!!! I prefer no breading and those would hit the spot.


Thanks Alesia!!

Bear


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear...those look awesome.  My Hubby loves catfish FRIED!  LOL....but I am going to try some smoked soon.

Kat


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome plate!!

  Craig


----------



## seenred (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks awfully yummy, Bear!  Thanks for posting the bearview!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank You Kat & Craig !!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice looking cat fish Bear! I think with fish simple is best!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Looks awfully yummy, Bear!  Thanks for posting the bearview!


Thank You SeenRed!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 14, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice looking cat fish Bear! I think with fish simple is best!


Thank You Sailor!!!

Sorry I missed this for weeks!!!

Bear


----------

